# Swag at Scott tent



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I stopped at the Scott/Columbia tent at the Tour of Ca. on Monday to check out the pro race bikes. I told one of the guys I owned an Addict and he hands me a small box and says this is for Scott owners. Inside is a fancy wine opener with Scott/ Columbia printed on it and a bottle stopper. The joys of being a Scott owner!


----------

